

CoFounder startup magazine's IGG campaign 96% funded - janameri
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cofounder-startup-magazine

======
janameri
With 9 days to go and at 96% I'm sure the campaign will be fully funded. Is a
new print magazine about startups really needed?

